# Sticky  MRR and the Holbrook 1000



## RatAtat2693

MRR has over 150 rats in need of foster, transport, and adoption soon.

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=12743

Now's as good a time as any for adoption.


----------



## rottengirl

Thank you for posting this! 

They mention that they are waiving PEW adoption fees - are PEW's the least desirable rats out there? As in people prefer every pattern under the sun than PEW?? Strange.


----------



## moonkissed

rottengirl said:


> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> They mention that they are waiving PEW adoption fees - are PEW's the least desirable rats out there? As in people prefer every pattern under the sun than PEW?? Strange.


Alot of people do not like PEW because they are plain white & tons of people do not like pink/red eyes at all. 

But also PEW is super super commonly bred as feeders. if someone wanted one they could easily get 50 for almost nothing. 

PEW is definitely seen as the least favorable rat out there. I'm not saying some people out there don't like them but they are not popular. 

They will always be the most difficult to find homes for.


----------



## RatAtat2693

moonkissed said:


> rottengirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> They mention that they are waiving PEW adoption fees - are PEW's the least desirable rats out there? As in people prefer every pattern under the sun than PEW?? Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people do not like PEW because they are plain white & tons of people do not like pink/red eyes at all.
> 
> But also PEW is super super commonly bred as feeders. if someone wanted one they could easily get 50 for almost nothing.
> 
> PEW is definitely seen as the least favorable rat out there. I'm not saying some people out there don't like them but they are not popular.
> 
> They will always be the most difficult to find homes for.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I personally like PEWs. Initially I didn't, but after one of my previous fosters, they kind of grew on me. I plan on keeping one or two of the babies, so maybe I'll have my own PEW soon.


----------



## RatAtat2693

The one thing that these PEWs have over every other PEW is that _I'm_ the one socializing them, lol. ;-)


----------



## Nieve5552

Had a look at the rescue page out of curiosity, what an awesome rescue!
Wish I could foster/adopt if I was near (or in the same country) haha. I would adopt a couple of the oldest PEWs in a heartbeat! 
I especially love the success stories page, think Ill have to suggest that to my local rescue..
Best of luck to the ratties and the rescue!  Hope they all find good homes!


----------



## Gribouilli

I looked at their Anazon wish list, but the items have been added in 2013! Is that list still current?


----------



## RatAtat2693

The store is a little wonky, but everything is up to date. If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to use the contact form. It's checked frequently, though they're definitely over booked at the moment. 

You can also use
[email protected]

http://mainelyratrescue.org/store/


----------



## RatAtat2693

Update: We have taken in well OVER 300 rats.

Over 300 babies, moms, teenagers, and dads.

Many need vet care and all need food. Feel free to check out our site for your next favorite friend.


----------



## Gribouilli

RatAtat2693 said:


> The store is a little wonky, but everything is up to date. If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to use the contact form. It's checked frequently, though they're definitely over booked at the moment. You can also use[email protected]http://mainelyratrescue.org/store/


Thanks I ended up making a Paypal donation. Good to know for next time though Also which Harkan Teklad blocks are you using, it doesn't say on the website. What is the best site to buy HT to send you guys in case someone is interested here? Also would you take Oxbow Regal?


----------



## RatAtat2693

Gribouilli said:


> RatAtat2693 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The store is a little wonky, but everything is up to date. If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to use the contact form. It's checked frequently, though they're definitely over booked at the moment. You can also use[email protected]http://mainelyratrescue.org/store/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making a Paypal donation. Good to know for next time though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also which Harkan Teklad blocks are you using, it doesn't say on the website. What is the best site to buy HT to send you guys in case someone is interested here? Also would you take Oxbow Regal?
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! We'll take HT or Oxbow. Honestly, the best thing you can do is either foster, adopt, or just donate. We need bedding and other things, like those listed on the site:
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=11

But if you need more information, it's best to email them directly. I wish I could be more help, but in the words of my father, "I just work here."

Final update: Over *1,000* rats were saved from Holbrook, NY.

I didn't stutter. You didn't misread that.

*ONE THOUSAND* rats, not including babies in utero.


----------



## Rat Daddy

I think, just once, I'd love to play with 1000 friendly, well socialized rats at once.... I'm thinking it would be insane fur-ious fun. But 4 rats already have me stretched beyond my limit. No one is getting trained properly as it is.

That said, pink eyed rats are about as sweet and intelligent as any other rats, but they can have limited eyesight that can get worse in direct sunlight. Which makes some less desirable for certain training purposes.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Rat Daddy said:


> I think, just once, I'd love to play with 1000 friendly, well socialized rats at once.... I'm thinking it would be insane fur-ious fun. But 4 rats already have me stretched beyond my limit. No one is getting trained properly as it is.
> 
> That said, pink eyed rats are about as sweet and intelligent as any other rats, but they can have limited eyesight that can get worse in direct sunlight. Which makes some less desirable for certain training purposes.


You know, funny enough, the PEWs in my litter are the first ones out of the nest to explore. They're fantastic.

And I'm starting a news article about the rescue efforts. The photos they have are insane.


----------



## Kokorobosoi

I would've considered taking one, but my cage only has room for one more rat. They've got to be adopted in pairs. It wouldn't be fair to crowd them...

So I'll just wish you luck!


----------



## RatAtat2693

Kokorobosoi said:


> I would've considered taking one, but my cage only has room for one more rat. They've got to be adopted in pairs. It wouldn't be fair to crowd them...
> 
> So I'll just wish you luck!


You know what the answer to that question is, right?

Bigger cage!


----------



## Kokorobosoi

Lol!!! 

I would but I've got no more room!!!! I need a bigger house!!


----------



## RatAtat2693

Kokorobosoi said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I would but I've got no more room!!!! I need a bigger house!!


Just transform your room into a giant rat cage.


----------



## Gribouilli

I searched for more info about the Holbrook rescue but couldn't find anything but what is reported by MMR. Weren't the police involved for the eviction or animal services or the media at all? Does anyone know why pet rats were housed in a commercial building? Was the person paying a rent for a commercial building to have hundreds of free ranging pet rats??? It is obviously a case of animal cruelty, yet nothing was reported to the authorities as there is no investigation or anything in the media.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Gribouilli said:


> I searched for more info about the Holbrook rescue but couldn't find anything but what is reported by MMR. Weren't the police involved for the eviction or animal services or the media at all? Does anyone know why pet rats were housed in a commercial building? Was the person paying a rent for a commercial building to have hundreds of free ranging pet rats??? It is obviously a case of animal cruelty, yet nothing was reported to the authorities as there is no investigation or anything in the media.


I'm in the process of interviewing and typing an article for the media. We're not sure why there isn't more information about this out. When we participated in the Jersey 500, where someone dumped 500 PEW rats in the highway, there was coverage everywhere.

My guess is this isn't as public as the highway dumping.


----------



## Gribouilli

I was about to give more to MMR when I thought I would look for updates and more info. The last update I got is from MRR 17 days ago on their Facebook page.


----------



## Gribouilli

RatAtat2693 said:


> I'm in the process of interviewing and typing an article for the media. We're not sure why there isn't more information about this out. When we participated in the Jersey 500, where someone dumped 500 PEW rats in the highway, there was coverage everywhere.My guess is this isn't as public as the highway dumping.


Ok sounds great thanks.


----------



## Ratloved

I just found out the rescue I foster for, EARPS, is taking some of the Holbrook rats. I don't know how many. Maybe I will foster some.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Ratloved said:


> I just found out the rescue I foster for, EARPS, is taking some of the Holbrook rats. I don't know how many. Maybe I will foster some.


Do it! Do it! They're all remarkably sweet, considering the circumstances.


----------



## RatAtat2693

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=13552

We got published!


----------



## Gribouilli

RatAtat2693 said:


> http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=13552We got published!


That's great. I just read the entire article. MRRR and the other rescue that helped did a tremendous work! For the life of me, I can't understand what took that guy so long to get help, or even simply realize that rats were getting out of their cage if the first two females got pregnant! Anyway, great work.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Gribouilli said:


> That's great. I just read the entire article. MRRR and the other rescue that helped did a tremendous work! For the life of me, I can't understand what took that guy so long to get help, or even simply realize that rats were getting out of their cage if the first two females got pregnant! Anyway, great work.


Thanks. I never talked to the guy, so I couldn't be 100% certain, but I think he was dealing with some personal/mental issues, and these rats were a type of support system.

Hoarding cases are complex because he is attached deeply to every one of these animals, regardless that he can't possibly have a real connection with all 1500+ rats. That, coupled with the thought that shelter = euthanasia in most minds, makes it hard for many people to give them up.

There's this unfortunate perception that surrendering an animal you absolutely cannot take care of makes you a bad person or that doing so is condemning the animal to death row. In many cases, it's not. Many people in rescue use the animals on death row as an example for the atrocities of shelters. I'm not going to deny the millions of animals euthanized, but there are plenty of animals that do walk out of the shelter/rescue and into good homes.

It's a subject for a completely different article, which I'll try to type up, but the short of surrendering is that giving up an animal you genuinely cannot care for does not make you a bad person. Additionally, if you _choose your path of rehoming *carefully*_, you are not dooming them to a short and miserable life. Many rescues will allow you to foster your animal until a new home is found, and even more rescues are willing to do what's called a "courtesy posting" to Petfinder and other adoptions sites that will advertise your animal's need for a new home. The key, in most cases, is finding a good rescue, and in lieu of a rescue, avoiding high kill shelters.


----------

